# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kushies ili smib cover

## thalia

Cure, jel ima razlika i u čemu, osim u printu?

Mi imamo smib 2 i super je, problem su mi drukeri na nemirnom djetetu, ali su opet dobri jer si ih ne može sam skinuti.
I bijele su, a [img=http://minishop.t-com.hr/babyshop/ProductDetails.asp?pid=153&pcurrpid=7&cid=58]Kushies[/img] su šarene. I na čičak.

I šta sad? Ajde nabacite pokoji savjet.

INače, smibice su nam neku noć propustile pa sad ima popolini vunene, ali mu je vruče strašno...

----------


## thalia

Kushies

Hakerica ujutro ima problema   :Embarassed:

----------


## suzyem

Meni smib nikad nije propustio, osim ako ga nisam dobro namjestila pa je pelena virila van.

----------


## spooky

Meni su smib zaštitne gaćice super.

----------


## Dolisa

Thalia, mislim da ti je dobro imati cover s cickom, ja imam Popolini Popowrap i koristim za noc pa mi nikad ne procuri sa strane kao sto je nekad znalo kad stavim ME AF cover. Mislim da mi se ni ovo s ME ne bi vise desavalo jer to je bilo dok je jos spavao samo na boku.  Ne znam za Kushies zastitne, mozda neka od cura to koristi...ali definitivno preporucam Popolini ako ima u Babyshop-u.  :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

Da dodam: nemamo Smib cover pa ga ne mozemo komentirati.  :Grin:

----------


## thalia

> Meni smib nikad nije propustio, osim ako ga nisam dobro namjestila pa je pelena virila van.


Ma to je problem :/, vrpolji mi se k'o lud kad je umoran pa valjda nisam dobro stavila. A šta mu sve natrpam za noćnu pelenu... I ja bi se vrpoljila   :Grin:

----------

